# Town Base



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

I found a product at the local Tractor Supply store to use as the base for my town building area. It is a thick rubber stall mat. They come in 3x4 and 4x6 foot sizes. The 3x4 version locally has a cobblestone type of pattern. I plan on painting and then rubbing off the paint from the raised areas so the mortar joints will be more visible. I do not think the weeds will ever grow through this.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a great product. I have used it in my homes as a base for a washer/dryer unit. Totally bug proof, but extremely heavy. I had toyed with the idea some years ago but gave it up as I am alone and getting the base level would be very difficult. If you have help, give it a try. Good luck, Dennis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like this stuff?










This stuff is 1/2' thick, but have seen 3/4" too. How thick is the stuff you bought?

Greg 930


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I will take this a bit further....

The material Florida Trains is referring to is here: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/utility-rubber-mat-black-4-ft-x-3-ft?cm_vc=-10005 . Looking through the Q&A, the material is about 3lbs per sq fi.

The larger size Greg referred to is here: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rubber-mat-black-4-ft-x-6-ft?cm_vc=-10005 . Weight is not specifice, but I would say multiply the weight of the 1/2" product by 1.5 and you should be close.

They also offer a similar product in both 1/4 and 3/8 thicknesses. I cannot determine the surface profile from the literature, but it looks to be suitable for the purpose, and less expensive. Links here: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...er-1-4-in-thick-sold-by-the-foot?cm_vc=-10005 and here: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...er-3-8-in-thick-sold-by-the-foot?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, that is it Greg. It is heavy but here in hurricane alley I think it might stay down.


----------



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, armor. You are correct with the link for the 1/2 inch https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...t?cm_vc=-10005


----------

